
Colleges That Do The Web Well - taylorbuley
http://www.forbes.com/sites/bruceupbin/2011/10/25/colleges-that-do-the-web-well/
======
kgosser
It's articles like these that make me yearn for traditional prose and bulleted
items. Very hard to digest.

With that said, the article title was totally misleading. I was expecting it
to be about colleges who have good programs to teach students about the web.
Instead it was about which college websites and such have the most Facebook
Likes :-/

------
foolinator
Idiots.

"University of Illinois at Champagne Urbana"

Should be:

"University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign"

Commonly referred to as UIUC.

They spelled the fucking city and university wrong.

